# FS: Moving/quitting hobby sale - ADDED ITEMS



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

-Ph meter - $40 NOW $35

-Mag cleaner x2 - $2 each 1 FREE WITH ANY PURCHASE

-bag of Filter wool - $2 FREE WITH ANY PURCHASE

-5 gallon rimless tank with light -$30

-Aqua mini (no media only sponge) -$20 NOW $15

-Green UV killing machine 24 watt Bulb still good for another couple months -$25 NOW $20

-Rio Pump - $15 NOW $10

-Gen X Pcx40 external pump needs cleaning -$40 NOW $30

-Marina Betta tank - $5

-USED (6 months) black caribsea Tahitian moon sand - $Dollar a Pound!


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Got any pics and dim of the 30 gal


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

How big are the mag cleaners?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

blurry said:


> Got any pics and dim of the 30 gal


Would love to see this too


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Hydrocynus said:


> How big are the mag cleaners?


they are the mini ones for nano aquariums

I will post dimension of tank and pic tomorrow, lots of interests for the tank but cant find measuring tape..


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

u quitting? @@


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

aQ.LED said:


> u quitting? @@


yeah, looking to move on to another hobby.. lol
something possibly even more $$$ =S

dimensions of cubeish tank updated.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Aww.... Please don't leave~~ 
Still gonna bump for you~


----------



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Do you have a lid for the 5 gallon?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

yes, it comes with lights and lid.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up !!!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

what size rio pump is it? Comes with all fitting?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

No idea. Just the pump.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up !


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hoarder!! lol


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

lets bump this up, shoot me some offers!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

some stuff sold !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump this up ! Price adjusted!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

someone take the whole lot for $100 !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

everything for $90!


----------

